# What are you wearing?



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Gooooooood evening friends,

what watches are the members wearing right now? I'll go first-I've got a Benrus 200 meter finished with a black ionic substance called "Duranite". It's the spitting image of a R*lex submariner, but they have never made a watch which is all black have they, as far as I know (bugger all eh Stan?).

It's a pity it's a cheap quartz movement, as the case is really nice, but if it ever packs it in, I suppose I can have the movement changed to a better quartz version, or maybe an automatic.

ps

If I ever get as good as Stan or some of the other guys, I could post some pictures of some of my watches, if I can wrestle the camera away from a beast. (The missus).

Regards

Mike (dashcracker)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I got my Dreadnought on. Had a day or so rest(afters 3 weeks on the wrist) but now it's back. Think I may be neglecting the others though


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Les Grandes Classiques de Longines


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

O&W M65 "beater" I ware for work.

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Mike,

I recieved your e-mail and have replied but I don't think you will get until tomorrow (work address?).

Well, I've worn the Vostok Neptune at work today, now I have..... yes, the CWC G10 on my wrist!

I have only a few watches but it's strange that some become cherished very quickly 

I have seen a very classy Wittnauer on Roy's site and am so tempted.























I don't have an issue with quartz watches, I reckon that they have provided timekeeping to those that would not otherwise have owned a watch.  The CWC is, after all, a quartz watch. The MOD must have had a sensible (some of the time







) reason to choose quartz watches to issue to service personnel?

Who knows?

I bloody don't, Ha









Cheers,

Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff,

I have no idea what that is. Please give more information to someone willing to learn (and a photograph, if possible).

And, if you please, some information about the Longines/Wittnauer relationship.  I do find the Wittnauers to be very atractive









Sorry to impose.

Thanks,

Stan.


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Stan,

I tend to use the the email address for work and everything else, because it's so much more faster and easier to use than my other one (Lycos). I can access it anytime, no matter where I am, so I always see any emails sent to me pretty quickly, 'cos I check it every hour or so. I like your CWC watch, it's simple layout appeals - it's the sort of watch I think you put on after wearing a digital or big chronograph with all the bangs and whistles, and then breathe a sigh of relief when you glance down and just want to know the time, which is all any watch is designed to do really, anything else is just a bonus.

Yours in fun

Mike (dashcracker)


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Stan,

If the above post is ment for me, I think you are mixing me up with one of the other Mike's on the forum. If not apologies (I am in the Bugger all club after all)

All the best

MIKE..


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Stan,

I am in the right club




























ignor my previous post.

MIKE..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

been to work today so I've got the "5" beater on.

Day off tomorrow so I think I'll try out the Shturmanski.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

They say a picture is worth a thousand words...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sargon,

I love the dial on that!! Stunning


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

It is pretty, and it's a damn shame really. Any Hamilton vendor you'll see on line, heck even Hamilton themselves have such crappy photos of the watch. None really show the textured face very well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

Just this old thing.

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Seiko Prospex 300.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan,

Picture of this watch below. It's basically a dress watch, but its very light and comfortable to wear, is 34mm dia., and only 5.5mm thick. I liked it because of its plain siver/grey dial. It's excellent to wear under a shirt cuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

Very nice Griff. Do you know what movement is in there?

I'm wearing my 6139-8002. I'm slipping though, i actually had to take the watch off to get the case number. First time ive had to do that for a seiko


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi All

for the last three weeks I've been wearing my DN

I've been on holiday and I was anly allowed to take one watch


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff,

Thank you, that is classy I admire your taste 

I haven't taken an active interest in wristwatches for long but I'm begining to realise I have preferances.

This is the first watch I bought on Ebay, simply because I liked it. I remember the brand from childhood but such memories are now vague.

The picture is not outstanding, I'm afraid.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll try again!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> Stan: I bought ......., simply because I liked it


Best reason there is Stan.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep, but because you like............if you *really* like a dial e.g., then it's worth buying even if just a cheapie, or a make you wouldn't normally get.

Agree with PG


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The Longines above has a Swiss ETA 6 jewel quartz. Just a bit too slim for a mechanical.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got my Glycine Airman 8 (36mm) on today at work. In a moment of weakness at the weekend I came close to trading it with Roy for a couple of watches I've had my eye on for a while. Hope I didn't p**s you around or off too much Roy!! Anyway glad I didn't chop it in as it's a cracking watch.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul, Griff,

Thanks, good advice. That's the reason I'm here, on this forum. I know that I don't have to like something because someone else does, I won't be frowned upon for my lack of knowlege or my modest means.

The very fact that I like wriswatches is good enough from the members of this forum!

Cheers,









Stan.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

At work my Pulsar chrono Timer,

afterwards, see below. fred.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice watch Stan, it reminds me of a Certina ive got. I'll try and post a pic later if i get chance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

Hi Fred,

Is it a PDV coating on that to get the black effect or some other paint? Does it peel? I'm thinking about giving a stealth treatment to a sorry old Seiko chronograph and i'm looking for inspiration as to what coating to use. Cheers, James.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

As I suspected the Shturmanskie got ist dibs today. Very comfy and doesn't appear to ride up the wrist like most watches do on me. It's lost 3 seconds in 6 hours not bad at all.

My daughter Caitlin wanted to show you her choice today (in fact she has two watches and the other one doesn't get a look in because it's not pink! btw she's 4).


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Just for a change, rather tatty Titoni Spacestar, scuffs, scratches, paint flaking, still luv this watch.......

D.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PG , I thought that that was maybe Eric's post when I saw the picture.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Today I thought I'd commemorate a certain former middle eastern dictator


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi James, i don't know what the black on the case is, the watch is a French LIP, it is one of the Rodger Tallon designs from the 70s, you can see in the photo their is a few scratch's on the case top above the 12, i will have a look to see what i can do with it when i get a bit of free time, cheers fred.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

I like your daughter's watch. I'll bet Eric's jealous









I'll bet you're proud of her


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh, today I wore this. I haven't worn the old girl for a while, so.....


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Stan,

I've got one of those, the exact same model and colour I think. Brilliant, aren't they? A few shakes and you're away! They have a nice "chunky" feel to them, I find. In the VFM stakes, they have few equals. That Saddam watch by Andy is also very intriguing.

Regards

dashcracker


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Stan,

I wore a similar one to that to work for nearly 10 years - it took massive abuse and never failed me. Gave it away in the end 'cos it was so tatty and beaten up.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Dashcracker, Garry,

I don't know why but I respect this watch. I chose for it's appearance, the strap and because it's a Citizen.

Sounds trite. But this watch was the best looking, understated watch I could find, back then (10 years ago).

It has never failed me and deserves a service for the way it has behaved.

Why don't Citizen and Seiko do more "cheap" autos for the UK market?

Well, I'd buy another.

Stan.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Was wearing this today, and I agree, I wish there was a better selection of the cheaper auto ( apart from Seiko 5's which are great )..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That looks nice, what model is it Garry?

A grey dialed Shturmansky?

Stan.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Stan,

It's pretty much just another version of your new one, one that PG showed and the Mig that I posted a pic of - all the same watch really, but with differing hands and dials. Despite this, I adore this style of Poljot and want more of them. Thats a crappy pic - I'll get a better one tomorrow + a pic of another VERY hard to obtain Poljot chrono which I love & can't find one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

Good luck in getting one, I know the feeling!

Poljots are better than most people care to admit.

I like them, and not just the chrono's.

Good choice, I think!

Stan.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Here's the hard to get one.........


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I love those Citizen autos. Cheap and well made. This was my first auto. If I knew then that I'd end up with so many I'd have thrown it from the nearest tall building (it probably would have still worked) and gotten a digital Casio.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan,

What do yo know I've got a Cit "7" just like that as well! Dial is identical just a different case and strap!

Shturmanski was left crown up overnight, just checked and she's now 3 sec fast! How's that for a cheap blind buy off ebay!

Got a little timex auto on at the moment but will swap it later. Only get to wear watches other than the beater on days off so wearing the poljot all day yesterday was unusual. Will have probably had 3 or 4 on today by the time I go to bed.

As for Caitlin, very proud. It's her first day at school today, what am I going to do til 1/4 past 3 without her to run around after? She will get the watch bug eventually, I'm determind!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

David

Liked your Titoni thay are decent watches I had an Airmaster.

Neil.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Today I am wearing this while emptying the swimming pool.

Summers over









Neil.


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

'71 Bulova automatic in stainless steel. Black on white printed dial with no numbers, date at 3, applied silver markers at 6, 9, and 12.

Kind of minimalist but looks quite smart (or at least it did until I managed to scratch the crystal :-(), brutally clear and easy to read, and impressively accurate for something that cost me about 30 quid on eBay 

Remind me, what's the favoured place to upload pictures to if I want to link from here...?

--

JG


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks Neil , I had an Airmaster in gold a while ago, in equally tatty condition as this one, that also ran perfectly despite its scars.

Good tough watches I reckon, the older designs are rather underated, not sure what the modern ones are like, although don't know if they are even sold in the uk.

Any other Titoni owners out there ?

D.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh my God!









I'm not wearing a watch























Ah, that's better


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

23:38 GMT, fake Rolex that is a complete bag of sh!te. But it does keep good time, after all it's quartz!

Not to be worn in the presence of those with an IQ of greater than 37. Good for mucking out, scraping barrels or barge pole touching.

However, it is a watch, just not what it says on the tin.

Just for a laugh 

Now where's me Vostok?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice one Stanley


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I does me best!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Evening all,

I've been wearing my Mido Ocean Star Datoday Chronometer (ETA 2836) for the last wek or so in alternation with a Rotary Revelation (ETA 2671 probably). Actually, the Rotary fell apart after wearing for a few days.... no surprise there then!

Roy knows the Mido because he repaired it and a right pain it is to repair too by all acounts because the movement has to come out of the front after the crystal and the dial.

Cheers

DaveE


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

DaveE said:


> I've been wearing my Mido Ocean Star Datoday Chronometer (ETA 2836) for the last wek or so...


Damn. I thought I was over that particular irrational urge and then you have to set me off again! 

--

JG


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Since I started the thread on TZ entitled...."Is the DN Perfect", and risked upsetting the copious flora of adoration that has swamped that forum, I've been wearing my SMP.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

"barge pole touching". I used to know a homosexual gentleman when i lived in London who did that with his partner. I'm not sure you were talking about the same thing though  However a fake Rolex would be the perfect watch for it i imagine. Nice and flashy, light, not too intrusive but if it did sustain any damage during proceedings you wouldnt give two shits coz you only paid a few quid for it in Greece or where ever.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

GS,

Erm, you've lost me









I live in an area where we still have real barges on cannals. I'm only glad the fake, horrible pile of crap came from Ebay and not Greece!

It needs to go into the bin, realy.

I would prefer not to research the "alternative" barge pole touching if you don't mind. I may have killed my wife for stealing my watch but I do have my honour to consider!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

Have you got her in the deep freeze for later or did you just get it over and done with there and then. Is your oven still warm? Ive heard pigs are very good for getting rid of a body fast.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Griff: I thought a lot of your post on Eddie's, interesting thread.

I was very tempted by the DN but cancelled my registration. Overall I have no regrets. One thing I always feel about the DN, and I've never heard anyone else write this, is that I find the dominance of the minute hand confusing - I always have to have a second glance to tell the time. Maybe you get used to it.

Anyway it was a good post.

What am I wearing:

At the moment I have just got in from work, therefore have swapped my Seiko 779 for my Speedmaster. The latter is the most legible watch of all IMHO for at-a-glance reading of the time; this applies at night too as the finely drawn lines of lume on the indices combined with the lume on the inactive chrono sec hand make it to my eye even more clear than the blindingly bright SK779.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

> and I've never heard anyone else write this


Seen anyone write this


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2003)

Griff

I did read your posting on the DN on the other forum and you deserve praise for your candid look at a watch you obviously enjoy.

No watch is without its faults but judging by the effusive praise it previously received you would think it was the second coming!

I noticed some posters did take your mild criticism as a personal insult but you can't please them all.

I know you always call 'em as you see 'em.

BTW I am wearing this rather fetching green dialled Omega Constellation today.

Oops sounding rather like Eric !









Neil.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice watch Neil. I really like the older Constellations


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A few to reply to here,

Griff, DN comments very interesting, the bit about getting back to other watches hit home, since all the DN posts I've lost a bit of interest over there (dare say if I had a DN I would have joined in with them). Perhaps Eddie should put a seperate DN or Broadarrow or timefactors watches forum on the site.

Neil



> No watch is without its faults


Just as a point of interest knowing you love the Omega's are there any faults with the SMP's / Speedy's?

Off topis again and getting rid of bodies Stan. There is a rural myth around these parts. A well know bad lad went missing a few years back, despite extensive enquiries he has never been found (that bit is true). Word is he was invovled in drugs and was got rid of by being dumped in a muck spreader and has been evenly distributed across the fens and then ploughed in! Worms and seagulls get rid of most of it! If your interested I know a farmer with a muck spreader


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

Was this guy also a watch thief?









The problem is sorted. Acid and angle grinder. 









Thanks for the offer anyroad


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

I suggest it's round to Stan's for a BBQ this weekend.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Cool!

I've still got some "meat" left









You guys bring the ale


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

PG



> Just as a point of interest knowing you love the Omega's are there any faults with the SMP's / Speedy's?


NO!

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Today its the turn of my new 2003 Schumacher Speedmaster...

Carbon Dial.

Day, Date , Month, 24 hour hand...

hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

SMP


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

O & W M4 non date today.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Today, at work the robust CWC G10.

For a brief spell tonight, this horrible fake bag of spanners


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Stan,

the face of that Omega is really quite nice. Isn't it a pity that whoever made it can't/won't try something original for once? I'd be interested to see the results.

Regards

dashcracker


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi dashcracker,

This is a real knacker. The bracelet was falling apart and was thrown away. The metalwork is of the poorest basemetal you could imagine. And, to cap it all, the bloody stem pulls straight out
















An interesting excersize for a few quid, though.

Consider it more of a photo test, than a serious post 

Some makers of fake watches are quite good(not this bugger!) so why don't they make a bigger effort and do some of their own?

Oh well, just in fun!

Stan.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm wearing a t-shirt, tracksuit bottoms & socks.

Plus my wedding ring and my Dreadnought.


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Hello Mr C,

I'm fairly new to the forum, so I didn't know you had a DN. If you would, would you discuss it a little bit? How does it sit on your wrist? Is it comfy? I've read on other forums that it is heavy, but not as heavy as some people would imagine it to be, given that the weight was published well in advance by Eddie Platts. Have you tried it on any kind of strap yet, and if so which kind? I quite fancied one myself, but given that my wrists are quite slender, I thought that given the diameter size it would look ridiculous, and with it being a limited edition I thought I should give someone else a look in, rather than buy it, only to sell it a short while later. Now if only a midsize DN was in production.............

ps

Are you a fan of the sorcerer Aleister? Is that how you got your your username? Neat.

Regards

dashcracker


----------

